# failure :/



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

Well today I wanted to do something neutral.. but I went crazy and this is the total opposite. hahaha!!!

face..
powder..concealor
dollymix blush
shimpange msf

eyes..
baselight paint
tilt e/s
stars n rockets e/s
violet trance e/s
knight divine e/s
seedy pearl e/s
arena e/s
vanilla pig.
nightfish f/l
benefit bad gal mascara
NYC glamour lashes
engraved p/p

lips..
pink treat c/l
aloof l/s
love nectar l/g


































wow thats a lot of pics. sorry, I got excited. hahahahah!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2007)

you look gorgeous, even in defeat.


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 20, 2007)

this look is HOT on you! your blending is perfect!


----------



## jsimpson (Apr 20, 2007)

You look great!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 20, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks girls!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 20, 2007)

You look so freaking hot.

I'm so jealous of people who can wear lashes. I would love to wear mine but I'm out of, and can't readily find, more nonlatex lash adhesive. :/


----------



## MACisME (Apr 20, 2007)

gosh, will u stop being to damn good for just one minute?


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

Are you allergic to latex? I didn't know that they made non-latex lash glue. I just started to get the hang of putting on my lashes with my long nails. lol!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 20, 2007)

love it


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 20, 2007)

Love it, fab blending!


----------



## mzjae (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks great! I love it.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 20, 2007)

You so didn't fail!  If anything, you succeed.  Just beautiful...


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovin it 
You look great as usual
Very Pretty


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## n_c (Apr 20, 2007)

Everything looks perfect!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 20, 2007)

You are too cute.  Your greatest "failure" would still outshine my greatest sucess.  LOL.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 20, 2007)

simply gorgeous. I love your skintone and how the blush makes your skin glow. I just love everything about that look I guess hehe


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 20, 2007)

That look is HOT!!  I love how it all turned out--supa dupa sexiness!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 20, 2007)

beautiful look


----------



## little teaser (Apr 20, 2007)

you look amazeing


----------



## Simi (Apr 20, 2007)

That look so hot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 .


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks


----------



## User67 (Apr 20, 2007)

Totally freaking gorgeous as always!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 20, 2007)

amazing...just amazing. i'm seriously lost for words!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Apr 20, 2007)

you looooooook gorgeous as usual!  i love this!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 20, 2007)

You look hot, as usual.....But, I am totally LOVING the LV Mono wall behind you.


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 20, 2007)

Well it all worked out in the end because you look beautiful!!


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 20, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is so pretty as always! You have such a beautiful makeup technique, I love it


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 20, 2007)

That looks goooorrrrgeous!!!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 21, 2007)

oh wow that's perfect once again ! 
gorgeous combo and great blending...you're really beautiful


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 21, 2007)

I love your blending. Pretty


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 21, 2007)

girl, with looks like that who needs neutrals? lol!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 21, 2007)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## freckles (Apr 21, 2007)

I think this is my favourite look on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... i really really like it. It really suits your eyes and accentuates them really subtly.


----------



## Taj (Apr 21, 2007)

so sexy !


----------



## linkas (Apr 21, 2007)

I love youuu


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 21, 2007)

thank you so much my pretties


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 21, 2007)

nope, sorry, i see no failure here :-S just gorgeousness!


----------



## lvgz (Apr 21, 2007)

hahahah i did the exact same thing and look yesterday! i was just going out to a simple dinner with a friend and was like.. well, since im short on time lets do something toned down. yeah i ended up with the same look but diff products. haahah gotta love how easy violet pig and entremauve are to use in a rush!

great job


----------



## tanbelina (Apr 21, 2007)

if this is a failure - i can't imagine what a 'pass' would look like haha!

basically.... you look beautiful!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 22, 2007)

That looks sooo hott!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 22, 2007)

PRETTY!!

SOO PRETTY!

damn you lol


----------



## LindseySullivan (Apr 22, 2007)

Love It!!!


----------



## Daligani (Apr 22, 2007)

Gorgeous.. simply gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Into my "inspiration folder", it goes.. just like a bazillion more of your looks have!!!


----------



## breathless (Apr 22, 2007)

wow! thats cuute!


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome look, you got skills girly.


----------



## stevoulina (Apr 22, 2007)

I love it!! You look great in purples!!


----------



## ilafa (Apr 22, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## User49 (Apr 22, 2007)

*What colour did you use in the eye crease? Really pretty btw!*


----------



## LadyCat (Apr 22, 2007)

looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're gorgeous !


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_*What colour did you use in the eye crease? Really pretty btw!*_

 
knight divine and violet trance e/s


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

ooh! i love it!


----------



## raquel13 (Apr 22, 2007)

Very nice! I'm jealous of your blending skills!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_Gorgeous.. simply gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Into my "inspiration folder", it goes.. just like a bazillion more of your looks have!!!_

 
my looks?!! hahaha.. I'm flattered love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *whispers* i have one of those folders too


----------



## rosquared (Apr 23, 2007)

hmm it doesn't look like you failed at.. BEING GORGEOUS!!  lol.  hi, i'm cheesey!

anyway i love how you blend these colors so well i can't even tell where you used what.  i'm serious.  i would never have guessed you used tilt in there, but the fact that you did is genius.  i love your fotds!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 23, 2007)

very beautiful. This makes me wanna wear purple on my eyes..haven´t used that color in months


----------



## Cruzpop (Apr 23, 2007)

*Sigh. I always anticipate when you post a new FOTD because all of your looks look wonderful. SWEAR!

Mad props. =)


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 24, 2007)

hehe thank you!


----------



## chellebreezy (Jul 14, 2007)

i love this! i love your mu. you look great!


----------



## frocher (Jul 14, 2007)

Really pretty, I like the purple on you.


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 14, 2007)

you look soooo pretty!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks girls


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 14, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 15, 2007)

sexy!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 15, 2007)

mzreyes, I have a confession to make.  I posted a thread earlier today asking for contouring recommendations and you left me a rec for msf dark.  After reading that, I immediately photo-stalked all your fotd, including this one to examine what it looked like on you (kinda creepy, I know -- sorry).  

My conclusion -- you're beautiful and your contouring always looks fabulous!!  Based on that, I've already placed an order for the msf online.  I can't wait until it arrives so I can try it out myself.  

Thanks SO much for the great advice (and for allowing me to use you as a specimen...lol).


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 15, 2007)

*I wouldn't call that failure, darlin'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, I have to say..."failure" looks totally hot on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hon, you could never do a bad FOTD!  You look stunning, as usual.


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_mzreyes, I have a confession to make.  I posted a thread earlier today asking for contouring recommendations and you left me a rec for msf dark.  After reading that, I immediately photo-stalked all your fotd, including this one to examine what it looked like on you (kinda creepy, I know -- sorry).  

My conclusion -- you're beautiful and your contouring always looks fabulous!!  Based on that, I've already placed an order for the msf online.  I can't wait until it arrives so I can try it out myself.  

Thanks SO much for the great advice (and for allowing me to use you as a specimen...lol)._

 
yay you really got it?!!! I love that stuff. I like how it can be used as bronzer and how it's matte. And yes, I'll admit too, if I see one person with a nice fotd, I look for all their fotds. You're not alone. hahaha!! Hope you like the msf!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 16, 2007)

this looks absolutely flawless, amazing job


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 16, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## LaPrincessa (Jul 16, 2007)

that looks so good suits u ! x


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 16, 2007)

This look is super hot!  Love it.


----------



## Morsel (Jul 16, 2007)

You are... SO PRETTY! I love love ALL of your looks.


----------



## LaChinita (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow!  Amazing blending girl!  And I'm so jealous of your perfectly shaped eyebrows!!!


----------



## mandragora (Nov 4, 2007)

That is sooo not neutral, but it is awesome just the same.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 4, 2007)

u r too beautiful


----------



## annielise (Nov 4, 2007)

All the colors look so gorgeous with your skintone.  Beautiful!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 4, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone! hehe I love when ppl dig my old threads out of the dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I feel loved!


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 4, 2007)

Is it hot in here or is it you.....HOTNESS


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 9, 2008)

omg you have great techique. i love your eyes. this is amazing. I am def going to try this look.


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 9, 2008)

you look gorgeous!!! and ur skin is just flawless!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 9, 2008)

gorgeous. beautiful skin.


----------



## xoxredefined (Nov 9, 2008)

i love this look!! im gonna have to try this out sometime!! Purple is my favorite colour too!


----------



## Jade1012 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well hell.... If that's a failure.... I want to fail too! lol


----------



## aimerbijoux (Nov 10, 2008)

gorgeous! and I love your walls haha


----------

